# Forum General Introduce Yourself  Let me introduce myself

## colapa

Hallo! My name is Olga. I am from Ukraine. I live in Odessa. It's very important for me to learn speaking English fluently. So I'm looking for live chat with a native English speaker. 
Write me who would like to chat with me or to learn speaking russian  ::   ::

----------


## Tolst

Hi Olga! My name is Mike and I speak both English and Spanish fluently. Currently looking to learn Russian. I am looking forward to exchange knowledge with you!

----------


## Wise

Hello, Olga. It is good to know the international English language. Sure, I would chat with you. What is your favorite live chat - Skype, MSN messenger, facebook, etc?

----------

